

Show HN: HTML5 MMORPG – Node.js - marxdeveloper
http://mo.ee/?hackernews=2

======
fenomas
This is the least-branded thing I've ever seen. After I got through the
tutorial I asked in chat, and nobody seemed quite sure what the game's name
was.

~~~
marxdeveloper
Thanks for the reply. Game is called RPG MO. I might have to start showing the
logo on loading and log-in screen then :)

------
oskarkv
I was interested until I noticed it was pay-to-win. Instantly closed the tab.

~~~
marxdeveloper
It is not pay to win. In fact, you can get everything without paying a penny,
it just takes longer. For example top players have not paid anything.

